# FlexDrive from Adrian Flux Insurance



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi guys and girls, 

Hope you don’t mind a new thread. Adrian Flux Insurance now offer a new extra benefit which is available to add to a policy called FlexDrive. In short, if you have the ‘Driving other cars’ extension on your policy, which will only give you cover against third party risks, this ‘top-up’ policy will increase the cover to a comprehensive level giving up to £20,000 worth of cover for the car you are driving.

I'm not trying to give it the hard sell here - I just thought with it being unique as far as I know in the market, it was worth talking about. 

It does have some restrictions; you must already have the driving other cars third party only benefit on your policy (this doesn't buy you the extension), the car must be insured, not belong to you, or be registered at your address. It can only be added to an Adrian Flux insurance policy.

The policy is perfect for someone who has friends or relatives who are ‘in to’ their cars like you and I. Using someone else’s car with just third party cover is always a bit awkward, especially if something happens!

It won’t suit everyone I know, but for people like you and I who love their cars, it could be very handy. At £24.99 a year it’s very reasonably priced.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------

